# There was a lot of traffic, that's why I am late.



## Encolpius

Hello, we are talking about that sentence in another thread. A lot of traffic is not the same as traffic jam, but I am a little bit surprised by the Russian comment, so would like to ask you how to translate the sentence: _There was a lot of traffic, that's why I am late_ into Russian. Thanks. 

Было большое движение, поэтому я опаздиваю.


----------



## Orlin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, we are talking about that sentence in another thread. A lot of traffic is not the same as traffic jam, but I am a little bit surprised by the Russian comment, so would like to ask you how to translate the sentence: _There was a lot of traffic, that's why I am late_ into Russian. Thanks.
> 
> Было большое движение, поэтому я опаздываю.


Прощайте за off topic исправление.
Я предложил бы такой вариант: Был тяжелый трафик и поэтому я опаздываю.


----------



## Sobakus

Well, I guess there isn't a set expression in Russian. You can try to use lots of figurative expressions to make yourself understood. I'd probably use плотное движение(dense). Трафик in Russian is a term and is used in technical meanings(internet, for example).


----------



## morzh

"Трафик" в смысле "затрудненное движение" в русском, мне кажется, хоть и используется (как совсем недавнее заимствование из английского - гораздо раньше он стал использоваться в смысле передачи данных в терминологии ЭВМ, где используется вполне законно), но является просторечной формой.

В русском попросту нет одного слова, означающего "замедленное дорожное движение, переходящее в пробки". То, что в английском называется "dense traffic", "heavy traffic", "bad traffic", "back-to-back traffic". 
"Пробка" - "traffic jam".

Поскольку пробкой можно назвать медленное движение, я бы использовал "пробка" вместо "трафик", если требуется письменный перевод.
Устно, да - можно сказать и "трафик", хотя лично мне все эти ненужные кальки, в последнее время плодящиеся довольно бесконтрольно, при том, что, хоть и не американской интенсивности, но все же, дорожное движение в известной степени в СССР и в России существует сравнительно давно и терминология есть своя.

Не говоря уже о том, что само слово "traffic" в английском, строго говоря, в транспортном смысле (у него штук более 10 значений) означает "дорожное движение", а не "медленное дорожное движение," и в значении "traffic jam" так же является просторечной формой.


----------



## rushalaim

Encolpius said:


> Hello, we are talking about that sentence in another thread. A lot of traffic is not the same as traffic jam, but I am a little bit surprised by the Russian comment, so would like to ask you how to translate the sentence: _There was a lot of traffic, that's why I am late_ into Russian. Thanks.
> 
> Было большое движение, поэтому я опаздиваю.


 
Yeah, *morzh* is right! 
I would translate that phrase like: "опоздал из-за пробки".


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> В русском попросту нет одного слова, означающего "замедленное дорожное движение, переходящее в пробки". То, что в английском называется "dense traffic", "heavy traffic", "bad traffic", "back-to-back traffic".
> "Пробка" - "traffic jam".





morzh said:


> Устно, да - можно сказать и "трафик", хотя лично мне все эти ненужные кальки, в последнее время плодящиеся довольно бесконтрольно, при том, что, хоть и не американской интенсивности, но все же, дорожное движение в известной степени в СССР и в России существует сравнительно давно  и терминология есть своя.


Так есть или нет?
Ваша мысль понятнa, но:

Ситуация 1. Время около 9 вечера, трафика почти нет и из пункта А в пункт Б человек на машине добирается за 20 минут.

Ситуация 2. Час пик, люди едут с работы или на работу, приходится подолгу стоять у светофоров, проехал 5 метров и остановился, на вторую передачу и не переключаешься. В пунт Б ты приедешь через 30-35 мин.

Ситуация 3. Светофор выключили и зачем-то поставили мента с палкой. Не знаю, как так получается, но у нас из-за этого получается пробка, то есть никто практически вообще не едет. Когда ты приедешь в п.Б, ты просто не знаешь 

Конечно разница между (2) и (3) не очень большая, но по-моему, об этом то Encolpius и спрашивал. Я не вижу ничего плохого в том, чтобы сказать "сильный трафик". 


Orlin said:


> Я предложил бы такой вариант: Был тяжелый трафик и поэтому я опаздываю.


Наверно таки "опоздал". _Я опаздываю - I'm going to be late_, as far as I know.


----------



## morzh

Ну еще можно сказать "напряженное движение", наверное.


----------



## dec-sev

Как вы любите говорить "неплохо"  Можно ещё и "интенсивное движение", и "плотный трафик". Конечно английское "back-to-back traffic" более точное, на мой взгляд. Хотя, иногда просто скажешь "трафик", без какого-либо прилагательного, и из ситуации понятно, что имеется в виду не просто трафик, а "heavy traffic" или "bad traffic".
Что касается заимствованных слов, то, по-моему, "трафик" вошел в русский более или менее органично и слух не режет.


----------



## rushalaim

dec-sev said:


> Что касается заимствованных слов, то, по-моему, "трафик" вошел в русский более или менее органично и слух не режет.


Режет! Ещё как режет! (Ex.: "наркотрафик").


----------



## Sobakus

Ну нет, в жисть не слышал трафик в значении дорожного движения. Не знаю уж, где вы такое берёте, то пакетированный, то трафик, брр :Х


----------



## morzh

sobakus said:


> Ну нет, в жисть не слышал трафик в значении дорожного движения. Не знаю уж, где вы такое берёте, то пакетированный, то трафик, брр :Х




Слышал, слышал. Я более чем уверен, что он пришел через здешний "руглиш". Но я его давно вижу в рунете в значении "автодор. движение". И от приезжих от вас - тоже уже слышал. Скоро, чует моя задняя пятка, английский сделает с русским то, что с ним самим в свое время сделал французский.
Кажется, Макаревич это называет "прогнуться".


----------



## estreets

to Sobakus
Я тоже практическо ни разу не слышала слова "трафик" в значении "дорожное движение". Точнее, слышала один раз от тутошнего чиновника, который русским владеет через раз. Причем он сказал и призадумался, мол, и сам не понял, что сказал. Ну, и еще, как говорит википедия, в автосимуляторах, где что слышится на английском, то и говорится на русском.
А "пакетированный" - тут Вы не правы, абсолютно продуктивная словообразовательная модель. Может, еще не очень привычная для разговорного языка, но в деловом стиле - вполне общеупотребительная.


----------



## dec-sev

Когда я говорил, что "трафик" не режет слух, я имел в виду не только, и даже не столько значение "трафик" в смысле дорожного движения. "Интернет трафик" уж наверное каждый то слышал. 
Наверняка, каждый бывал в ситуации, когда он опаздывает куда-нибудь, ему звонят, спрашивают: "Ну где?" и ты отвечаешь, что застрял в пробке или в трафике. Честно говоря, я до этой ветки и не обращал внимания, что именно я говорил в таких случаях, но по-моему "трафик" таки использовал. 
Тем не менее, если вы считаете, что "трафик" -- это надругательство над русским языком и если вы согласны что "пробка" и "bad traffic" -- это не совсем одно и тоже, о чём примерно Encolpius и спрашивал, то предложите свой вариант, и я с удовольствием исключу "трафик" из своего лексикона. Но пока, если я нахожусь в ситуации 2, мне звонят и спрашивают: "Ну что так долго, где ты там?", я еду по 5 метров за раз, одной рукой переключаюсь с нейтралки на первую и обратно, а другой говорю по телефону, то не думаю что "Я на Большой Морской и здесь интенсивное движение" будет лучшим вариантом. Только не надо в качестве решения предлагать пересесть на что-нибудь с коробкой-автоматом 


morzh said:


> ... Скоро, чует моя задняя пятка, английский сделает с русским то, что с ним самим в свое время сделал французский.


То есть коренные нейтивы одно время тоже были недовольны тем, что их поселения называли "village". 


morzh said:


> Кажется, Макаревич это называет "прогнуться".


Не уверен, что Макаревич _это_ называет "прогнуться". Заимствование слов -- это обычный и неизбежный процесс и к прогибам  это никакого отношения не имеет. Но если у Макаревича другое мнение, то он тоже велком на этом форуме -- пусть откроет новую ветку и поболтаем на эту тему


----------



## rushalaim

dec-sev said:


> Тем не менее, если вы считаете, что "трафик" -- это надругательство над русским языком и если вы согласны что "пробка" и "bad traffic" -- это не совсем одно и тоже, о чём примерно Encolpius и спрашивал, то предложите свой вариант, и я с удовольствием исключу "трафик" из своего лексикона.


Say "нахожусь в пробке"! Is it so difficult?


> Только не надо в качестве решения предлагать пересесть на что-нибудь с коробкой-автоматом


HQgearbox, named "Metro"


----------



## Saluton

Было много машин, поэтому я опоздал.

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## morzh

saluton said:


> Было много машин, поэтому я опоздал.
> 
> Sounds fine to me.



Ну, это же может быть принято за объяснение опоздания прогулкой по автодилерской площадке.

Кстати, "много машин" на шоссе (не у дилера  ) не тождественно "пробке". Много, и даже очень много машин, носом к заднице, могут двигаться даже очень быстро . Я и сам до сих пор не понимаю этого феномена, хотя, говорят, есть какие-то мат. модели.


----------



## yastupidnickname

дороги были запружены, поэтому опоздал

rather figurative, but should work


----------



## rusita preciosa

yastupidnickname said:


> дороги были *запружены*, поэтому опоздал


I disagree. If someone said that to me, I would think there was water on the roads.


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> I disagree. If someone said that to me, I would think there was water on the roads.




Agreed. I would think the same. 

Actually, let me see....has anyone mentioned "заторы" yet? I couldn't for the life of me recall this word for days (happens a lot to me nowadays......


----------



## Natalisha

yastupidnickname said:


> дороги были запружены, поэтому опоздал



I'd rather say "загружены".


----------



## morzh

natalisha said:


> i'd rather say "загружены".




Да, кстати - хороший, я думаю, вариант.


----------

